# Spindle replacement on Deck# 45790



## Jeff M (Feb 2, 2018)

Need to replace spindles on deck# 45790. The original splined spindles have been discontinued. I didn't know the replacement spindles were keyed vs. splined. 
I ordered 1 each P/N 58003700 and 2 each 58003600. The 58003700 came with a pulley which should be the double pulley for the right side(doesn't appear to be the right size for the drive belt. The other 2 spindles didn't come with pulleys.
Anyone have any idea where I can get the correct keyed pulleys.
Any help would be much appreciated.
Thanks
Jeff


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Just one of many: http://www.partstree.com/parts/gravely/mower-deck-assemblies/


----------



## Jeff M (Feb 2, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> Just one of many: http://www.partstree.com/parts/gravely/mower-deck-assemblies/


Thanks RC.
Upon looking closer. I previously just took off one of the outside spindles which is splined. Looking closer at the parts breakdown the one with the double pulley is keyed. Will check it out when weather here in Maryland isn't in the teens !


----------

